# Good places for a beer and meet some people?



## brian-canadianhockeyfan (Feb 15, 2010)

the title pretty much speaks for itself. if you know any good spots and maybe a little direction on location, it would be much appreciated, in my last 2 trips, i was pretty much isolated to my area near the mall of the emirates. this time in town id like to do a little venturing in the little free time i have.

thanks to anyone with suggestions, and maybe we can have a pint.


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome.
I'm sure you're gonna get tons of professional answers pretty soon , but here is to my limited knowledge:
-My all timre favorite: Irish Village, next to Aviation club in Garhoud
-Barasti bar, in marina
-small bar in Jebel Ali club - good for sports nights as well
-there is an irish style bar somewhere around Crown Plaza in S.Zayed Rd. It's called - with totally wrong spelling : Febre Mageez. I heard a lot about it but never been there. supposed to be friendly too, cause my friends end up meeting new people there all the time. That's how I'm left out 

well, now I'm curious what others will suggest here. Need an update


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Melody
I just moved to Dubai last week and I appreciate your input and am looking forward to others input as well. I hope this helps Brian as well


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Well please not forget my and Gavtek's all time favorite The Underground Pub at Habtoor Grand hotel in JBR


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Melody said:


> Hi and welcome.
> I'm sure you're gonna get tons of professional answers pretty soon , but here is to my limited knowledge:
> -My all timre favorite: Irish Village, next to Aviation club in Garhoud
> -Barasti bar, in marina
> ...


The pub on SZR you are referring to is Fibber Magee's. 

-


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> The pub on SZR you are referring to is Fibber Magee's.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba. I'm surprised I was even close to the right spelling


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Well please not forget my and Gavtek's all time favorite The Underground Pub at Habtoor Grand hotel in JBR


I agree getadgzcb, that's a wonderful place to hang out with your friends. But is it really great for socializing and meeting new friends?! 




Vetteguy said:


> Melody
> I just moved to Dubai last week and I appreciate your input and am looking forward to others input as well. I hope this helps Brian as well


Hey Vetteguy and welcome to Dubai. You have probably heard about JBR walk in marina. It's a nice place to walk, eat, have coffee and people watching ... and has a great beach as well.
That's of course if you wanna get some fresh air during the day before going for ice cold heineken at one of the suggested bars :clap2:


----------



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive been living in the Meridien Mina since Jan 27th and seem to like Barasti...Mind you its at my door step...lol. Hope to move to a place in a few weeks...


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

well, I thought to post this link containing events at Irish Village here since it seems relevant. 

The Irish Village

I would like to go for Wednesday March 17 which is irish dance, food, music etc. (free entry). It starts at 1 pm, but of course 6ish sounds more logical  and Also this friday March 12 for PAOLO NUTINI's concert (100 Dhs entry), starting at 9 pm.

May I ask here who would like to join me and for what date?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Melody said:


> well, I thought to post this link containing events at Irish Village here since it seems relevant.
> 
> The Irish Village
> 
> ...



March 17th is St Patrick's Day!! It'll be a fun & very busy night. Bob Geldof is doing his annual Dubai show.

(These events are listed in the stucky thread about what to do.)

-


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> March 17th is St Patrick's Day!! It'll be a fun & very busy night. Bob Geldof is doing his annual Dubai show.
> 
> (These events are listed in the stucky thread about what to do.)
> 
> -


I did get the idea from the sticky note, and then noticed that there is a 4-day St Patrick's day celebration.
hope it doesn't rain though! Never thought I'd be worrying about rain in Dubai


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*The Irish Village*



Melody said:


> well, I thought to post this link containing events at Irish Village here since it seems relevant.
> 
> The Irish Village
> 
> ...


thats sounds like heaps of fun and a great way to meet people. I dont mind what date so if you find anyone else and come to a decision let me know and i'll be there with bells on.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Irish Village is awesome, I'm well up for that, although I'm not sure about hanging out with someone wearing bells, that's just going to attract attention


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*bells on*



Gavtek said:


> Irish Village is awesome, I'm well up for that, although I'm not sure about hanging out with someone wearing bells, that's just going to attract attention


come on where is your sense of out there ness (mind blank, cant think of the word haha). Sounds great tho, havent been there before. let me know the date


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The only -ness I associate with bells is noisiness. And possible annoyingness if that's an actual word 

Come on Melody, pick a date, I'm already having withdrawal symptoms and I've only been there once!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha Gavtek I knew you were going to miss those Irish waiters/waitresses  

I was actually joking about getting a harsh no as an answer after asking for nuts but it did happen indeed. "Aah sorry, do you serve nuts?" "-No we don't, it's not Irish!!"

At least it's a lot better then those Philippino waitresses with their meaningless smile on their face and silly names they choose for themselves  (And fyi I'm not racist I just hate the way they act)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But that fat irish waitress bird is a sight isn't she.....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> (And fyi I'm not racist I just hate the way they act)


Yeah, like when they go leading you on, getting your hopes up.... :heh:


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*poor gavtek*



Gavtek said:


> Yeah, like when they go leading you on, getting your hopes up.... :heh:


ohh porr Gavtek, sounds like you have had a bad experiance at this pub


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The only pub I've had a bad experience at is one that has run out of beer :cool2:


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

amen to that


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Yeah, like when they go leading you on, getting your hopes up.... :heh:


Gav don't get me started for god's sake!! 



Gavtek said:


> The only pub I've had a bad experience at is one that has run out of beer :cool2:


Yeah just like the way they ran out of Weiss at the Irish Pub


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> The only pub I've had a bad experience at is one that has run out of beer :cool2:


Since when have you been in a pub that ran out of beer?

Hang on a mo, I was in NYC early 90s with 11 other brit guys, we went into a bar and drank it dry of draft! Here FYI

Is that a good thing?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Since when have you been in a pub that ran out of beer?
> 
> Hang on a mo, I was in NYC early 90s with 11 other brit guys, we went into a bar and drank it dry of draft! Here FYI
> 
> Is that a good thing?


It's always a good thing. It's happened to me a few times travelling following my football team. One pub ran out, sent someone out to buy as many cases of beer as they could fit into their car and we finished all those too.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> It's always a good thing. It's happened to me a few times travelling following my football team. One pub ran out, sent someone out to buy as many cases of beer as they could fit into their car and we finished all those too.


You from Glasgow by any chance?


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

hahaaaa ... what a thread! Am loving it 

So far - from other sources - next wednesday sounds more popular. I bet everyone is irish in this town  

So, should we vote for next wednesday ?! Any ideas are welcome if you guys are done with beer and nut subject! lol


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

Melody said:


> hahaaaa ... what a thread! Am loving it
> 
> So far - from other sources - next wednesday sounds more popular. I bet everyone is irish in this town
> 
> So, should we vote for next wednesday ?! Any ideas are welcome if you guys are done with beer and nut subject! lol


sounds like a plan. what time are you thinking?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Melody said:


> hahaaaa ... what a thread! Am loving it
> 
> So far - from other sources - next wednesday sounds more popular. I bet everyone is irish in this town
> 
> So, should we vote for next wednesday ?! Any ideas are welcome if you guys are done with beer and nut subject! lol


I was thinking more this Wednesday, next week is too far away :tongue1:

Plus if next week it St Paddy's, the Irish Village will be packed with a capital PACKED.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You from Glasgow by any chance?


Absolutely not, and I'm thankful for that every single day, no offence to any Weegies reading.

Only joking, I mean offence


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Absolutely not, and I'm thankful for that every single day, no offence to any Weegies reading.
> 
> Only joking, I mean offence


I could just picture you as a Rab C Nesbitt character that's all...

No offence!


----------



## PaneerTikka (Feb 28, 2010)

Melody said:


> hahaaaa ... what a thread! Am loving it
> 
> So far - from other sources - next wednesday sounds more popular. I bet everyone is irish in this town
> 
> So, should we vote for next wednesday ?! Any ideas are welcome if you guys are done with beer and nut subject! lol


Hi 

If I can join, I'd love to meet up either this Wednesday or next. 

Cheers.


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

OK! All set for tomorrow night (wednesday). 
Anyone would like to join, pm me. this way we will keep the forum cleaner


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Went to the BBC (Belgian Beer Cafe @ Crown Plaza festival city) last night, been before a while back and it is pleasant to sit outside overlooking the blue bridges - I must say the company was amazing too...

Although that Leffe Blonde does give you a bit of a head the next morning!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Went to the BBC (Belgian Beer Cafe @ Crown Plaza festival city) last night, been before a while back and it is pleasant to sit outside overlooking the blue bridges - I must say the company was amazing too...
> 
> Although that Leffe Blonde does give you a bit of a head the next morning!




Is Blonde giving head allowed now then? Thought you were single? :tongue1:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Is Blonde giving head allowed now then? Thought you were single? :tongue1:


No mate, she has to really trust you first....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No mate, she has to really trust you first....


Tell her you love her that usually works :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Tell her you love her that usually works :eyebrows:


And the cheque's in the post and i promise, not in your mouth - yeah right, reckon she'll fall for that old chestnut (again)...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

ooo were have all my little green boxes come from???? I have much to be proud off all of a sudden..how very true


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> ooo were have all my little green boxes come from???? I have much to be proud off all of a sudden..how very true


You're just bragging now!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You're just bragging now!


Must have been my indepth appraisal on the Halal meat thread........:boxing::eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Must have been my indepth appraisal on the Halal meat thread........:boxing::eyebrows:


Fancy a bacon sarnie?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Fancy a bacon sarnie?


Always!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Always!


Halal pork from the chop shop near al quoz, reared by hand at the farm in RAK meat untainted - unlike the camels...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Halal pork from the chop shop near al quoz, reared by hand at the farm in RAK meat untainted - unlike the camels...


Classic!! 

Reminds me of the old joke about the General coming to inspect the troops in the desert and when he asked what the men did for entertainment was told they had the camels.
Later that night the Captain heard some strange noises and went to inspect and saw the General standing on a stool behind the camel with his pants down.

"No Sir the camel is for taking the men into town........................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh... SBP... you seem to be such a funny sort


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahh... SBP... you seem to be such a funny sort




Ah...Jynx.....I am    :eyebrows:


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

brian-canadianhockeyfan said:


> the title pretty much speaks for itself. if you know any good spots and maybe a little direction on location, it would be much appreciated, in my last 2 trips, i was pretty much isolated to my area near the mall of the emirates. this time in town id like to do a little venturing in the little free time i have.
> 
> thanks to anyone with suggestions, and maybe we can have a pint.


Canuck , not a hockey fan though..... if you want to meet up I am arranging a meet up with some freinds soon. PM me make sure u have 5 or more osts ot read PM


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I tend to find that ladies from countries ending in -stan are very friendly and just like being in someone's company, nothing can possibly go wrong Bri.


----------

